# *F1 Testing at Silverstone*



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*NOTE - THIS EVENT IS NOW SOLD OUT AT SILVERSTONE - HOPE YOU GOT YOUR TICKET(S)*

Who fancies a *cheap* day out at Silverstone to watch the F1 stars testing their 'company cars'?

Once again I'm organising this annual meet to watch the Formula 1 testing - this year on June 26th. Open to all 

If you've been to F1 testing before you'll know it's a great way to see (most of) the teams putting their cars though their paces. If, however, you've never seen F1 cars "in the flesh" this is a fantastic opportunity to experience their _astonishing _speed and sound as they are tested to the limits (and beyond in some cases :wink: ) and all for a fraction of race day costs 

*IMPORTANT - Those of you that came last year will remember that Silverstone have now started charging for this (once-free) event and that you were able to pay on the gate, but this year they are taking advanced bookings only at Â£12 per person (still an absolute bargain IMO), so please book your tickets HERE if you want to come. Children under 16 still need a ticket but get in free  * 

The circuit is open from 9am - 5pm with an hour stop for lunch. Restricted viewing area only I'm afraid - on the outside of the circuit from Bridge round to the Copse tunnel, which includes the Luffield complex and the pit straight with Grandstand seating. See the Circuit Map here. There will be a several refreshment kiosks open on the day (Burgers, Bacon Baguettes, etc); the Silverstone shop should be open as well as a few traders and they occasionally open up the outside karting for the day too.

**I must stress that this day will have (probably) no centre access and hence no close access to drivers or cars**
Please also note - These sessions are offered to all teams but some may not be there on the day (but some bring 3 cars  ), but as this is the last testing session before the British GP, most teams will be there - especially true now they have restricted testing times so much :wink: 

Anyone who would like to join in, please post your interest here and we can all meet up for some or all of the day.....Sorry, you will have to book a day off work :roll: Oh, and remember your ear plugs!! :wink:

List below:

NaughTTy 
FinFerNan + Miss FinFerNan
KenTT
Janitor, Junior Janitor (ssshhhhh!!!) + Father in Law!
NormStrm 
Clive (Norman's mate aka Mr Magoo) 
SBJ
scouserpc
The Dude
R6B TT + 2 kids
Hilly10
TTitan (if he got a ticket?)
Suge_K (not sure - need confirmation)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Might be up for this , will have to confirm a bit closeer to the date

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Might be up for this , will have to confirm a bit closeer to the date
> 
> Mark


Excellent Mark - don't forget to allow time to order your tickets and get them delivered.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right - the ball has started rolling 

List started on the first post.

Who's next??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes please me too dean may be interested as well will ask him later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> Yes please me too dean may be interested as well will ask him later


Nice one Rob - I'll add you on the list.

Would be great to get Dean along with his camera skills - be interesting to see if he can get his rig attached to the bonnet of an F1 car :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

99% certain for me Paul. We are coming back from France on the Sunday after 2 weeks ( Le Man) so as long as there are no probs with the business count me in :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Paul

Would love to tag along, I hope you have arranged the nice weather :wink: summer seems to be slow starting this year.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope to make it too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news guys 8)

Hilly10 - we really must meet up this year!!

KenTT - looking forward to seeing you...and more of the fantastic shots you always manage to get 

Was - Great news mate


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Just trying to negotiate the day off - will confirm one way or the other next week.

Thanks for organising this.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JesTTer said:


> Just trying to negotiate the day off - will confirm one way or the other next week.
> 
> Thanks for organising this.


Hope you manage to get leave.

I'll add you as a hopefully


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul, me hopefully please - will need to check the day off


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Add another 3 to the list please.

NormStrm
Clive (my mate aka Mr Magoo)
SBJ

Glad you pointed out only advance tickets as I was going to pay on the door.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob and Norman - all added 

Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for adding me Norman! 8)

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Thanks for adding me Norman! 8)
> 
> Simon


Looking forward to seeing you too Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Potentially 22 people so far....any more for any more?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Tickets booked see you there Paul. Note to ones self must meet up this year with Forum members. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Tickets booked see you there Paul. Note to ones self must meet up this year with Forum members. :roll:


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul are you going to post a meeting time on the car park


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Paul are you going to post a meeting time on the car park


9:30am is what we usually aim for. 

I'll be posting more detailed info nearer the time so watch this space


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

3 tickets order 8) 
We will travelling in style in the A5 :wink: Thanks Simon
Aiming to arrive 9:30 fingers crossed, I just need to set off 5 ish  but it will be so worth the early start 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

That makes two of us then Norm A5s I mean :roll: :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> That makes two of us then Norm A5s I mean :roll: :roll:


You and SBJ can form an A5 splinter group  Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a quick reminder to make sure you've ordered your tickets if you're coming. The 3-day versions of the tickets a now Sold Out so I would suggest you get ordering for Thursday if you haven't already done so.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Have ordered ours - has anyone received their's through the post yet ?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Have ordered ours - has anyone received their's through the post yet ?


Not yet Norm, I think they said some where on the site, that they would be despatched nearer the time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Have ordered ours - has anyone received their's through the post yet ?
> ...


Someone on another forum said that they spoke to Silverstone and were told they're sent out 2 weeks in advance...so probably the beginning of next week I would imagine


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Thanks Ken & Paul
I'll be a bit more patient then :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

1 adult and 2 kids booked today


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

if i can get the day off work would like to join you guys


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> 1 adult and 2 kids booked today


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> if i can get the day off work would like to join you guys


Excellent Davy - might finally get to meet you


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I ll be there.

TTitan


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTitan said:


> I ll be there.
> 
> TTitan


Cool


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone who would like to join in, please post your interest here and we can all meet up for some or all of the day.....Sorry, you will have to book a day off work :roll: _*Oh, and remember your ear plugs!!*_ :wink:


Just to add to Paul's reminder, bring along your binoculars, if you have them. They come in very handy too.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Just called ticket office & was informed Thursday is sold out... 

if any one has a ticket they can t use -- PM me.

thanks ... TTitan


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TTitan said:


> Just called ticket office & was informed Thursday is sold out...
> 
> if any one has a ticket they can t use -- PM me.
> 
> thanks ... TTitan


I'll keep you in mind and let you know as I have asked another source/friend for a different pass as well as the normal one I've pre booked.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

No car still by then and current one is having bits done that week 

Anyone fancy picking up a backseat driver on the way  ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> TTitan said:
> 
> 
> > Just called ticket office & was informed Thursday is sold out...
> ...


Oh nooooo 

Hope Ken can come up with something :?

Suge_K - Not sure if anyone's going that way. Have you got a ticket already? (see TTitan's note above)


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Nope... :?

If any are going spare...im interested though...assuming someone is willing to pick me up? 

*deafening silence*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Suge_K said:


> Nope... :?
> 
> If any are going spare...im interested though...assuming someone is willing to pick me up?
> 
> *deafening silence*


Fingers crossed for you :?

Ken - good point about the binoculars too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My ticket arrived today  Anyone else got theirs yet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTitan said:


> Just called ticket office & was informed Thursday is sold out...
> 
> if any one has a ticket they can t use -- PM me.
> 
> thanks ... TTitan


Possibility?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORMULA-1-F1-TEST ... dZViewItem


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

OK - I am top bidder at 10.50

hopefully I am not bidding against any fellow Forum members.

If I win -- I 'll have 2 free kids tickets to give some one. I'll let you know.

Thank for the tip

TTitan


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> My ticket arrived today  Anyone else got theirs yet?


Our tickets arrived today 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > My ticket arrived today  Anyone else got theirs yet?
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine arrived today too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Mine arrived today too


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Folks - just had some information on another (unmentionable :roll: ) Forum that may put a bit of a downer on things:

Apparently we are to be 'hemmed in' to the Farm area only for the day (See the circuit map). This is due to building works (that they always seem to be doing!) around the rest of the circuit - some info here

Have to say I'm seriously pissed off about this. I understand the reasons, etc, but the fact they there is absolutely no mention of this on the website or when booking tickets is disgraceful IMO. Let's hope (as Suzy said in that thread) that they see the error of their ways on Tuesday and open up some more of the circuit by Thursday.

Farm isn't a bad place to watch from, but you're stuck with the same view all day. Part of the fun of testing days is that you can wander around the top end of the circuit and get different vantage points and see over the pits form the main Grandstand. Not happy 

I've been trying to get hold of Silverstone but no joy so far - presumably lots of people phoning for the same reason!

I know it's beyond my control but I must apologise to everyone for "bigging-up" this event - I'm sure we'll all have a fun day but not quite as good as promised.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Bit of a bummer, more likey so there costs for cleaning up are a lot less, less staff to cover the site and make more profit. TRB's :twisted: :evil:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

This is from the Silverstone website:



> British F1â„¢ drivers Lewis Hamilton*, Jenson Button*, David Coulthard* and Anthony Davidson* could all be testing and, following the popularity of last year's F1â„¢ test, Silverstone will be opening some of the best grandstands and spectator terraces at no extra charge to ensure fans get the best possible views of the on-track action.


http://www.silverstone.co.uk/php/rm_f1test_june.html

So apart from someone on another forum saying it's Farm only, the Silverstone site mentions grandstands and terraces. Or is this false advertising?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> This is from the Silverstone website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there is sort of a grandstand at farm... depending which side of the track we have to go...but I've always thought it was Abbey Grandstand. It is a pretty good place to watch from IIRC so I'm not too worried...but I do see your point Simon. Still haven't managed to get hold of Silverstone to confirm anytrhing though. :?


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

well lads...how did it go? i well wanted to go but work declined my holiday request! i bet it was amazing. i was there the other week for the reno day and the F1 car absolutley amazing!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

eerrr...it's next week!

:?


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

damn! you beat me. just as i clicked on send i relized what i did! what a chump.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Tickets here Paul. Bit of a bummer if its true only specing from Farm. I am ready for some more action after a thrilling Le Man finish what a race and oh that noise


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Tickets here Paul. Bit of a bummer if its true only specing from Farm. I am ready for some more action after a thrilling Le Man finish what a race and oh that noise


Excellent news!! 8) (Wish I could have gone to LeMans...maybe next year)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Guys & Gals,

I was going to post some instructions for meeting on the day today but haven't had time to get anything down on paper yet. After 12:00pm today I'll probably be off-line 'til Monday as my internet connection at home has gone awol :x If I get it fixed over the weekend I'll post something then and send my mobile number to everyone on the list, Otherwise, watch this space for Monday 

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right - the plan for meeting up:

As we're not sure where we're going to be I can't give a plan for meeting inside as in previous years so if everyone who wants to meet up can *meet in the car park at or before 9:30am* I think that's the only way we're going to get together.

I'll pm my mobile number to those who don't already have it. Remember though it is very hard to hear anything on the phone when the cars are on the circuit so a call before 9:30 would be useful or text if I don't answer (Please remember to leave your name on the text).

We can then all gather before we go through the gates and at least get to meet each other even if we don't stick together all day.

Hope everyone on the list can still make it and has tickets.

See you on Thursday 8)

P.S. If anyone is passing via Aylesbury and wants to cruise from my place, let me know and we can go up together, Ken - meet in Buckingham at Tesco?

davyrest, TTitan, Suge_K - any joy with tickets guys??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Weather's looking good for Thursday folks [smiley=sunny.gif]

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/day ... 08TN&day=2


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be attending Thursday testing aswell. Not going to be in the TT unfortuneately as there is a few of us going.

Any word on the viewing restrictions?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> I will be attending Thursday testing aswell. Not going to be in the TT unfortuneately as there is a few of us going.
> 
> Any word on the viewing restrictions?


Might see you there then (If I can remember what you look like - I think I met you once at Kneesworth!)

Looks like it could be good news on the viewing areas. I've been following the thread that I linked to a couple of pages back and the latest is (either) that they have opened all the way from Club to Luffield...or... from Club to the Pit Straight Grandstand...(depending which poster you believe!) Club is a great corner to watch from so it it looks like we will actually be spoilt for choice after all the rumour and speculation! 8)

Another interesting point is that someone (allegedly) managed to pay Â£15 for a ticket on the gate so god only knows what Silverstone are playing at. Either way it's great news for us as far as I can see 

Weather's still looking good too - don't forget your sunscreen!
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tom ... NN12%208TN


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

sadly :roll: wont be able to attend as no one else at work knows how to sweep up , so sadly having to work


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> sadly :roll: wont be able to attend as no one else at work knows how to sweep up , so sadly having to work


Sorry you can't make it Davey. thanks for letting me know 

Everyone else who is coming - see you in the car park before 9:30 if possible  (except Rob & Ken  )


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Get the kettle on mate, look forward to seeing the new pad


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Get the kettle on mate, look forward to seeing the new pad


 ...and the new family wagon too mate, as long as you get here before Ella takes Kaya to school


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

First of all I would like to thank Paul (NaughTTy) for organising another fantastic meet, I had a great time  .

It was great to meet some new faces.

Here is a link to some of the shots taken, these were put up in a hurry so no special processing has been done, just a bit of cropping here & there:

http://www.kentt.f2s.com/Silverstone 2008/album/

I did let Paul have a little go with my camera and he was soon taking full advantage of the big image-stabalized telephoto lens. Here are Pauls shots :roll: :


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Meh, nice effort Kev (see what I so deliberately did there, again..?!?!? ) ...and trying to pass the above off on Paul is most dastardly!

...but the "TT Owners' Covert and Candid Totty Shots with a Camera Phone Competition" is really not open to photos openly taken with a mahoosive lens / hubble telescope from a grassy knoll! Foul play!

I on the other hand, did manage to maintain the spirit of the piece [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



















Great to meet some new peeps!







Thanks to Paul (Naughty) for bringing it all together [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Clive, good to meet up  .

 I hope she remembered her sunblock.

I can hear the cries now if we got stopped, "It was him, he made me do it" :lol:

Regards Kev :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Indeed a good day was had.

Thanks to Paul (naughTTY) for organising and ordering up such fine weather. Let's hope it's the same next week end for my return visit!

Clive - the good news is Jakes' pictures were only marginally worse than mine. The bad news is mine were rubbish too! New camera 

However, if he want's any/al of them please let me know and I will send them on.

It was good to meet up with you guy's - hope you all enjoyed the day as much as Alice and I did


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent shots Ken, as usual - really good to see you again and all the others that came - good to put faces to names 

Huge thanks to everyone who came to what was an excellent day. After all the worries about the viewing area, we were actually treated to an amazing amount of space - all the way from Club up to the top of the Luffield complex - one of the best tests I've been to since they started restricting the areas.

I'm with Fin on the "my pics were rubbish" front so I shall be keeping mine to myself!! - I might try getting my competition of the day shot off my phone later and post that :roll:

Thanks again to all who made it a great day. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a couple from me:




























And one from Alice I thought was pretty good:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh and yes, did anyone else actually venture on to the bridge as the cars went underneath?  cripes! That's an experience isn't it..?

We wondered into the infield and watched from Copse and pit lane exit for a while as they did start line practice etc 8)

Finners - great to meet you and Alice, we all had a great day too and headed home at 4pm to walk in at 7:45pm

We'll definitely hook up again sometime... I'm thinking a trip to the land of G one weekend. I'm sure Jake would love to see his piccys, do you still have my email address? (bear in mind that the [email protected] one may not actually work anymore)


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice piccys Finners - didn't you get any for the comp..?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Times and details from the day:

1 HAMILTON McLaren 1 :19.170 88 laps

2 GLOCK Toyota 1 :19.815 79 laps

3 RAIKKONEN Ferrari 1 :20.321 60 laps

4 ALONSO Renault 1 :20.862 78 laps

5 HEIDFELD BMW 1 :21.011 93 laps

6 NAKAJIMA Williams 1 :21.059 70 laps

7 SUTIL Force India 1 :21.331 71 laps

8 BARRICHELLO Honda 1 :21.367 94 laps

9 BOURDAIS Toro Rosso 1 :21.432 76 laps

10 COULTHARD Red Bull 1 :22.232 31 laps

More info HERE

Clive - how the hell did you get over the bridge?  - I thought they had it pretty well manned (must admit I didn't actually check as I went past but they are usually really hot at stopping people)


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Clive - how the hell did you get over the bridge?  - I thought they had it pretty well manned (must admit I didn't actually check as I went past but they are usually really hot at stopping people)


We just ambled over there mate - I think they were more concerned with getting barriers sorted and traffic out of the infield area whilst we simply followed the path around and over the bridge 8)

The energy you feel from there as a F1 cars hurtle underneath is quite something - and if you think a car going past on track is loud, that physically hurts! As Jake clearly displayed afterwards:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Did notice myself people were just walking over the bridge but thought I would get so far then just get turned back. Anyway my daughter was talking to a logistics supplier that she deals with for her company today The guy said sorry I have not been in touch for the last three days as I have been at Silverstone for F1 Testing as a guest of the Force India team, Oh said she I was there yesterday, He. If I knew you were there you could have come over for some hospitality :evil: :evil: :evil: She. There is always next year. He. No problem. Me     hopefully


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

An excellent day was had by all, sorry we didn't see many of you :?

A huge thanks to Paul for ensuring we all got to a superb F1 test day 8)

I'll post a link to my pics in the pic thread.

Norman

PS


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry I missed you Norman  .

Here is a shot of Lewis, followed by a crop of the same shot to show the detail.










crop:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Bloody show off you Ke... Ke... erm... ooo, can I resist... oh bloody Kev alright?!?!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some great photos in the link, love the ones on the gravel pit.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Sorry I missed you Norman  .


Hi Ken

Will have to make sure we catch up at Rockingham ;-)

As always your shots are superb, thanks for posting - also a big thanks from Clive as it enables him to see the detail on the PC having enjoyed the atmosphere of the test day.

I hope Simon will be posting some of his shots when time permits as he had his 450D with him and was certainly looking the part ;-)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Here you go Norman, a nice full res shot of Lewis for you and all the Lewis fans:

http://www.kentt.f2s.com/Silverstone 2008/7H2Q1652_1.JPG

If you would like any others, let me know  .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ken - that close-up of Lewis is absolutely stunning 8)

Any chance you could do me a CD/DVD of some of the best ones, especially, the ones of Sutil leaving the track for some gravel action!! Would be great for the Mag (if I get around to writing an article :roll: )

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Ken - that close-up of Lewis is absolutely stunning 8)
> 
> Any chance you could do me a CD/DVD of some of the best ones, especially, the ones of Sutil leaving the track for some gravel action!! Would be great for the Mag (if I get around to writing an article :roll: )
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

No problem, I'll drop the lot onto a couple of CD's.

PM me an address to send them to.

BTW my neighbour (works for Force India) asked me for some pics of there car going of, so they could tease the driver :lol: .

Ken


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ken - that close-up of Lewis is absolutely stunning 8)
> ...


Excellent - thanks Ken - pm on the way

I think you should only give the neighbour the pics if they give you some free hospitality tickets as payment :wink: :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I have uploaded a couple of vids from my camera, more to try an remember the sounds. The 2nd one you can hear the sharp intake of breath from the people in the Luffield stand when Lewis decided to go off road ;-)

Enjoy.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2625543403


__
https://flic.kr/p/2627499754


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> I have uploaded a couple of vids from my camera, more to try an remember the sounds. The 2nd one you can hear the sharp intake of breath from the people in the Luffield stand when Lewis decided to go off road ;-)
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


 8) 8)


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Was another excellent day out at Silverstone. Did look out for you guys but unfortuneately our path didnt cross.

Managed to get across the Bridge, we mingled in with a group of people with wristbands. Then feeling brave from getting across the bridge we walked straight into the paddock no troubles at all and we see Nick Heidfeld.

Have a fe photos myself which i will try and get posted.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> Was another excellent day out at Silverstone. Did look out for you guys but unfortuneately our path didnt cross.
> 
> Managed to get across the Bridge, we mingled in with a group of people with wristbands. Then feeling brave from getting across the bridge we walked straight into the paddock no troubles at all and we see Nick Heidfeld.
> 
> Have a fe photos myself which i will try and get posted.


Nice bit of evasion then!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I was a bit pissed off that I couldn't get to testing last week;
it's the first time I've not been for at least 10 years 

but (to make up for my dissapointment) I've just today been given a ticket for the GP itself!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> I was a bit pissed off that I couldn't get to testing last week;
> it's the first time I've not been for at least 10 years
> 
> but (to make up for my dissapointment) I've just today been given a ticket for the GP itself!!


Given? 

Some people have all the luck :roll: :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bit pissed off that I couldn't get to testing last week;
> ...


Yes - Given; a Platinum 3 day ticket and a Gold car park pass !!

Weather doesn't look good though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Fantastic Ian - what a great gift!

Rain could add some spice to race :wink: ...but not much fun for spectators  . I'm spending the night in a tent on Saturday (not at Silverstone unfortunately  ) so hope it doesn't pour too much!!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Only taken me a week to upload some photos from last Thursday :roll:









Full size original: http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/ph/AIG/p0wnXXHmKrCq0cac1o03ks3kskXL0003kskXLSDrK0sCi.jpg


























I've uploaded a few others here...
http://sbj.jalbum.net/Silverstone Testing 2008/
and some originals here...
http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/a?i=9vmYXVDpp7

Sorry for the disjointed links, but my PC struggles with more than one photo open and ideally would have posted all to one place. Picasa2 looks more promising so will try that one next!

Was a great day out and can't wait for Sunday as I'll be in one of the grandstands at Stowe.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

8) Superb shots Simon 8)

Funky wheel covers on Lewis' wheels! They must have been trying them out for some of the day as he didn't have them on early on.

Hope you have a great time on Sunday


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like Donnington in 2010


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Looks like Donnington in 2010


Doubt it - I think Donington will still be one big building site in 2010 :lol: :wink:


----------

